# Maple and sugar cure and some pepper bacon



## scarbelly (Aug 16, 2010)

Finally after a month of trying my local market got in some belly for me

Started curing two weeks ago. Did not plan to go this long but we had unexpected company last week . Two pieces were cured with some Maple and brown sugar cure I got from Todd Johnson and two were cured with black pepper and tenderquick. Had to soak them for about an hour due to the long cure to remove some of the saltiness

Got it into the smoker and used my AMS for 9 hours with some applewood

The Maple came out incredible - need to find out where Todd got the cure from it is great

Here they are just out of the soak








Here they are in the smoker with the AMS and applewood







Here is the pepper sliced and ready to bag in 1/2 # portions

The slicer was really giving me greif - gotta get a new one - this one is almost 20 years old







Here is the maple







Bagged and vac sealed


----------



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2010)

lookin good gary.........is that the larger AMS?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2010)

I know the feeling when you slice up a bunch of bacon. It just  makes you all warm inside and full after you eat all the trimmings in one of the biggest BLT's that I have seen in a long time. Now your bacon looks alot like mine and doesn't seem alittle leaner then store bought??? Then it taste 3-4 times better then store bought too. Doesn't it.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 16, 2010)

chefrob said:


> lookin good gary.........is that the larger AMS?


Yes it is - this thing went for 13 hours on one load of dust


----------



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2010)

nice!


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome, the bacons been rolling lately.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 16, 2010)

After seeing the bacon prices I need to smoke my own


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 16, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> After seeing the bacon prices I need to smoke my own


Let me know if I can help get you started - very simple


----------



## ak1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you find, that your own bacon, especially once it's smoked is much saltier than store bought?

Perhaps I didn't soak it long enough? Could that be an issue?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 16, 2010)

It is important to do a fry test to check for saltiness - remember once it is cured you can let it sit in cold water safely.   Keep checking it unit you like the taste then dry it and let it sit in the fridge for 12 hours and do another fry test . Dont give up on bacon - once you nail it once you will be hooked - what kind of cure did you use?


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Do you find, that your own bacon, especially once it's smoked is much saltier than store bought?
> 
> Perhaps I didn't soak it long enough? Could that be an issue?


Yes soak and do the salt fry test, If salty soak some more in fresh water.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 16, 2010)

Scar,

U the man.  If anyone is listening, I really wish I could nominate you for the OTBS (but since we can't anymore >:(  I've watched you, and chatted with you since you were pretty new to the site.  Since then, you've kicked ass, taken names, cranked out some awesome cooks, and have always been there to lend a helping hand when needed. 

Your smokes are awesome, and more than worthy of admission to the OTBS.  So is your attitude and helpfulness.  Let's hope someone is listening.

Oh, nice bacon.  LOL.  Thumbs up from this old hack.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Jay - coming from a man that has been one of the most revered persons on this site this mean a lot to me - Just your recognition is enough for me - Again thank you for the kind words


----------



## chefrob (Aug 17, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Scar,
> 
> U the man.  If anyone is listening, I really wish I could nominate you for the OTBS (but since we can't anymore >:(  I've watched you, and chatted with you since you were pretty new to the site.  Since then, you've kicked ass, taken names, cranked out some awesome cooks, and have always been there to lend a helping hand when needed.
> 
> ...


DAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

chefrob said:


> DAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!


Thank Rob - I appreciate your help and friendship even if ya did trap me against the wall for dinner


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2010)

Scarbelly,

That Bacon looks great!

I'll third that motion about you & the OTBS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Did you partially freeze before slicing---Seems to help a lot, especially needed if it was cold smoked.

Thanks for showing---You know how much Bacon means to me,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2010)

That bacon looks awesome I'd like to hear about the maple cure too I got some awhile back from Butcher Packer to try but haven't gotten to it yet. As for the OTBS thing I agree and what ya'll can do is to PM a mod or admin to suggest someone which is what Rob did about Gary.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

I dont have any info on the cure yet. I received it as a gift from Todd Johnson and he sent me a note that he got it from a butcher. The cure is the first one that I have tried that actually did flavor the bacon with a good maple flavor that you can actually taste. I have tried syrup, mapleine and have combined both with brown sugar and tenderquick with very poor flavor penetration.  This one actually worked so I am hoping to get more info on it thru Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome Looking Bacon Gary!!!

I sent Gary some samples of maple cure and some extra maple seasoning.  It was all a test run, and I had no idea if it would work or not, but looks like Gary's Bacon was a success!!

The cure is "Top Secret"!!!

It's not really that big a deal.  Add approx. 3oz extra of this Maple Seasoning and add it to Maple Cure.  Not Mapleine, maple syrup or imitation flavoring.  I sent Gary 3oz of Maple Seasoning and Don't know if he used it all or not.  It must be potent enough to penetrate and give a good maple flavor.

Gary also soaked his bacon for a longer period and I bet that helped.

Todd


----------



## ak1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> It is important to do a fry test to check for saltiness - remember once it is cured you can let it sit in cold water safely.   Keep checking it unit you like the taste then dry it and let it sit in the fridge for 12 hours and do another fry test . Dont give up on bacon - once you nail it once you will be hooked - what kind of cure did you use?


Damn, I never soaked or did a fry test prior to smoking. I just gave the slabs a good rinse before using the smoker. I did leave one slab out of the smoker, and once I fried up a bit of both to try, the unsmoked bacon tasted less salty.

as for the cure, it's a product called ready cure made by Canada Compounds.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Awesome Looking Bacon Gary!!!
> 
> I sent Gary some samples of maple cure and some extra maple seasoning.  It was all a test run, and I had no idea if it would work or not, but looks like Gary's Bacon was a success!!
> 
> ...


Well my friend you have me hooked and as with any addict just send me the price - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  In your note you indicated I should use for 5# of bacon and I added the sugar as you suggested and it came out awesome


----------

